# Nutri-cal?



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been giving Tomlyn Nutri-cal(puppy) to Milly since I got her at 2 months old. Should I continue to give her that? If I should, should I switch her to the adult one?

Also, Milly doesn't seem to be interested in her food for the past 2 days. Could it be that she's bored of the food? (Finally?) She's on Innova Puppy btw. She eats them when I feed her one by one, but doesn't really eat them by herself.  
I thinking it's a good time to switch her to adult food? Maybe Innova Adult? Evo Adult? Or Natural Balance since many of you buy it and it seems like a good choice. Any suggestion?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ssaaii @ Aug 13 2009, 01:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817111


> I've been giving Tomlyn Nutri-cal(puppy) to Milly since I got her at 2 months old. Should I continue to give her that? If I should, should I switch her to the adult one?
> 
> Also, Milly doesn't seem to be interested in her food for the past 2 days. Could it be that she's bored of the food? (Finally?) She's on Innova Puppy btw. She eats them when I feed her one by one, but doesn't really eat them by herself.
> I thinking it's a good time to switch her to adult food? Maybe Innova Adult? Evo Adult? Or Natural Balance since many of you buy it and it seems like a good choice. Any suggestion?[/B]


I don't see why she'd need nutri-cal on a regular basis or puppy food at over a year old. Time for a change! There's great links on this site in this section for recommended dog foods


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

As long as she is getting plenty of exercise it is fine to continue with the puppy food. Malts tend to grow and develop until they are around 2 yrs. old. The only difference between puppy and adult food is the amount of protein and fat. (Puppy food has more or these.) If you feel she isn't getting enough excercise to burn off the extra protein and fat then you could change to the adult formula. A lot of the better foods are all stages of life formulas which means they are for a dog of any age. As for the NutriCal that is a personal choice. I used to use it as a treat for Sassy when she was younger. Especially on days when she wasn't interested in eating. That way I knew she was getting her nutrients. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Perhaps the finicky eating is caused by the Nutri Cal. You might try not giving it for a few days and see
what happens. By the way, I've never heard of puppy Nutrical or Adult Nutri Cal. I just know of one for
all. Nutri Cal. Am I missing some new information?


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I think I will just give NB a try since it's a all life stages formula.

Oh another question: My sister bought a box of Milk-bone Original Dog Treats and a box of Milk-bone biscuits a few days ago. Have any of you try it?

Cosy here's how the puppy nutrical looks like.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't recall the ingredients of Milk Bones but there are a lot of other great treats. I tend to shy off buying any food or snacks that Walmart or the grocery store sells. JMO


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon was on Nutrical when we first got him. He was very tiny (1.5 lbs at 3 months). We continued with Nutrical for the first 2 weeks to make sure he was eating his puppy food okay. His breeder did mention that the Nutrical should be refrigerated as it can go rancid. She had one of her puppies ate a bad one without knowing and it got sick and died.  

We used to give Milk Bone to our Malts along with other commercial brands. We've stopped ever since we found SM. When you read the ingredient list, you'll soon realize there are many better brands with organic and pure meat/veggies indredients out there. We usually stock our cupboard with Solid Gold, Wellness and Natural Balance treats. We also have organic dried chicken jerky as well as dried sweet potatoes. The gang just loves them. I heard Buddy Soft Biscuits are also good but haven't been able to locate the soft ones.


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks. The 2 boxes of Milk-bone are in the garbage can now.  I didn't really trust the commercial brands neither.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ssaaii @ Aug 13 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817442


> Thanks for the advice.  I think I will just give NB a try since it's a all life stages formula.
> 
> Oh another question: My sister bought a box of Milk-bone Original Dog Treats and a box of Milk-bone biscuits a few days ago. Have any of you try it?
> 
> ...



That's a new one on me! Of course I haven't purchased Nutri Cal in some time. I still have the tube I bought when I got
Cosy 3 1/2 yrs ago. LOL!


----------

